# How much..



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

should I ask as a stud fee?

My boy is KC reg and has an excellent pedigree. 

I am scared that someone will rip me off and pay me too little and offer too much when they sell the pups.

Im so confrazzled!!! Please help!

Zoe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

you can either charge or ask for either POL or 2nd POL if owner is keeping a pup, stud fees Ive noticed around on ad mart and that have been between 75 and 150 depending on pedigree obviously - does he have champs in his pedigree ? have you had him assessed by a well known breeder to ensure he is true to the standard :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

jacob has champs in his line and is doing well showing people have told me to only put him with chis that are true to the standard and coz he is they will be perfect babies ha i always got told it was price of puppy


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

My breeder shows at crufts each year and before he bolonged to me had taken him there and was asessed.
He has great champs in his pedigree.

Im so confused as Clare says up to 150 and Chihuahua-Lady says the price of a puppy. However puppies are going for a penny these days anything from 350 to 1500 which is just lian stupid. 

Please help me Thanksxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i would prob charge a fair bit but to be honest iv never put any of my dogs out to stud have thought bout doing it this time around but not sure id love to have his babies with me and take care of them til they move on good luck though


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

im no breeder its just what i saw on ad mart , if it was me I would only lend him out too perfect bitches and keep POL lol :lol:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Actually the price depends on a number of things, not only how true to standard your chi is and how good it's pedigree but also if he's shown, how well he's done at shows, whether or not he has his championship, what his first few litters look like and how well they do in the show ring. Confused yet? Typically even a dog that has done well in the ring and has his championship isn't going to bring top stud prices, those won't come until his offspring also start getting championships. This is only fair actually as that proves his looks and attributes are going to breed true. This is one of the reasons to breed only to females that are of the best quality. If you want to breed yourself be willing to be objective and cull any that don't absolutely have the quality. By cull I do not mean to have the dogs put down or anything but to sell to pet homes only and with a spay/neuter contract. 

I read all the time that someone thinks show breeders have people sign spay/neuter contracts so there is less competition, this is truthfully not the case. They've had a litter or a pup or two that are not going to be more than pet quality but will make someone a wonderful loving companion so that's how they sell them. 

Breeding is hard if you are trying to do it right. Sometimes even 2 good dogs are not genetically compatible and the offspring are less than you hoped for. Putting a price on a stud dog is hard. My best thoughts are when you are first putting your boy up for stud if he's doing well and is up to standard to start with to go somewhere in the middle price wise and if in a year or so his offspring are showing well then ask more.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I am going to give this to you so I can help you. I am copying and pasting my Stud service agreement I hope it helps. Feel free to use it and change the name and the money in to pounds  


STUD SERVICE AGREEMENT


POLICY FOR APPROVING BITCHES TO BE BRED:
All females (bitches) must be approved by the stud dog’s owner before being accepted for breeding. Bitch owners must be willing and able to provide care for the litter and agree that no puppies from this resultant litter will be sold to pet shops or other wholesale outlets. All Puppies resulting in litter that are not shown will be sold with a limited or no registration. Bitches must be in good health and condition at the time of breeding and must be free of hereditary defects, parasites, or infections. They must be of good conformation and temperament, and must be physically suitable for breeding to the selected male stud. 
A culture or veterinary examination may be required at the bitch’s owner’s expense if any problem is suspected. A stud dog provides a valuable service and the bitch owner shall be liable for any loss of future service due to the bitch owner’s concealment of health problems.

STUD OWNER’S RESPONSIBILITY:
Please note: We encourage owners to witness the breedings if at all
possible. The bitch will be given proper care and handling, but the stud owner cannot accept responsibility for losses due to causes other than the negligence of the stud owner. Stud dogs are guaranteed to be in the same good health as required for the bitch. 

STUD FEE:
The stud fee is $400.00 cash to be paid in full at the time of service OR the pick of one puppy from the litter at the age of three weeks any litter over 1 pup. BOTH PARTIES ARE IN AGREEMENT THAT THIS STUD SERVICE FEE WILL BE PAID AS FOLLOWS: 

GUARANTEE:
If the cash fee is paid at the time of service and no puppies result from this mating, the stud dog owner will provide the bitch with a free return service to any male stud of comparable stud fee owned by the same kennel used as first, subject to the availability of the dog requested. If puppies are born as a result of this breeding but are lost due to negligence on behalf of the bitch or owner of the bitch, there will be no return of the fee paid and no return stud service. Understood and agreed upon: 
.
If the payment for this service is to be a pick of the litter puppy, the owner of the above kennel and stud dog guarantees at least one puppy living to the age of three weeks. The owner of the stud will have first choice of what puppies if 2 or more pups
as pick for service. If only one pup the owner of bitch may keep the puppy and pay the stud fee amount or forfeit the puppy and take a repeat breeding to the stud of choice providing that stud is available at the time. If one or more puppies are born as a result of this breeding but die due to negligence on behalf of the owner of the bitch or bitch, the stud dog owner will be paid the fair amount of one thousand dollars ($1,000.00) for his rightful puppy and this amount will be paid in full within thirty (30) days of the whelping date. Understood and agreed upon: .

This contract shall be governed by the laws of the state of Idaho
to the exclusion of any other forum and constitutes the entire agreement between the parties.

____________________________________ 
Date Signature

____________________________________ 
Date Signature ____________________________________ 

Date Signature

Date Signature

Witness

____________________________________ 
Date Signature
____________________________________
Date Signature 
____________________________________________________________________________ 

Owner of Bitch 
Telephone Number: ______________

NAME OF STUD DOG CHOSEN: _____________________________________________ 

A.K.C. Registration Number: _____________________________________________



NAME OF FEMALE (BITCH): _____________________________________________ 

A.K.C. Registration Number: _____________________________________________

Owner of Bitch Phone # __________________________________ 


BREEDING DATES: 

1st Date Bred _________________________2nd Date bred __________________ 3rd Date bred_____________________ 
Estimate Whelp Date __________________________________


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

WOW KCs CHIHUAHUAS!!

I just want to cry! Noone has ever been so nice to me or helped me the way you did! If I was living in USA, i would have flowers, choccis and a bottle of champagne delivered to you!!

That is really kind. I can't say thank you enough!! 

Thank you, really. 

Zoe xx


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh you are more than welcome hun!! Thats what we are here for is to help on another!


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

Awesome Stud Agreement KJ :thumbleft:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

why thank you


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i second that , 
a lady was talking to me about studing and now i'm good with the paper work thanx!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

really handy !!! can't it be stickied somewhere.....

kisses nat


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

And I hope you are requesting proof of Up to date shots and bercelosis tests. I know i spelled it wrong. Are you showing this dog? Champ lines DOES not mean CHAMP PUPS! Have you taken this dog to a judge to be evaluated? How old is your chi?
Here is some info i thought i would pass along
OBJECTS
To promote interest in and to encourage the breeding and exhibiting of Chihuahuas; to maintain a high standard in the breed by following the description, as laid down in the official standard adopted by The Kennel Club; to assist members to co-operate in the best interests of the breed.

CODE OF ETHICS
Membership of the Club shall imply acceptance of the Club's Code of Ethics:

Members shall not mate any bitch that is less than 12 calendar months of age.

Members shall not mate a bitch aged more than 8 years of age.

Members shall not mate a bitch after it has had 6 litters.

Members shall not sell, or allow to leave their premises, puppies which are less than *12 weeks of age.*
Members shall not have more than two cesarean sections on any one bitch and these must not be on two consecutive seasons.

Members shall not mate any bitch for more than two consecutive seasons.

Members shall always give dietary advice when selling a Chihuahua.

Dogs should always be sold to final owners, never knowingly to dealers or agents.

Follow-up advice should always be given to new owners.

No member shall knowingly abandon any dog, bitch or puppy.


----------

